# We had to put Lilly down.



## heidis_parents (Jul 22, 2006)

Lilly was our Akita mix. We loved her very much. She became sick and aggressive. Found out she had a large brain tumor. Close to the size of a marble. We did the best thing for her by ending the suffering. That was the worst feeling in the world having to make the call to have her put to sleep. 

We've had a hard few weeks couping with this, but it was the best thing for her. We didn't want her suffering any longer. We still think about her everyday and miss her terribly. 

Run free Lilly. You are home now. We love you....


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am sorry for your loss. I am sure Lilly was acting aggressive only due to the tumor. You made the right but hard decision because you love her so much.

Run free of pain Lilly.

Val


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

We love Lilly too. Run, run, run Lilly. You are well now.


----------



## heidis_parents (Jul 22, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerI am sorry for your loss. I am sure Lilly was acting aggressive only due to the tumor. You made the right but hard decision because you love her so much.
> 
> Run free of pain Lilly.
> 
> Val


Thank you Val for the kind words. My heart still aches.


----------



## heidis_parents (Jul 22, 2006)

Puppy pic










Tribute pic


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

I am really sad to hear of your loss. They seem to take a part of us with them.


----------



## heidis_parents (Jul 22, 2006)

Thank you all for the kind words. We appreciate it.


----------



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

so sorry for your loss,,, It is never easy to lose them but you are a great owner you took her pain and suffering away no matter how hard it was... She is watching over you for sure,,,


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh, I'm so sorry. 
It's never easy but when your not expecting it somehow it's twice as hard. 
Thank you for having the courage to do the right thing by Lilly. It shows your true love by not wanting her to suffer.







RIP sweet girl


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so very sorry and I so very much feel your pain. The very thing happened to our boy Brutus. He was a true ambassador of the pit bull breed and taught many that pit bulls can be wonderful loving dogs. It started with little behavior changes, showing fear when there was nothing there. Becoming more aggressive with the other dogs but never did he show anything but love to humans. This gentle loving dog became more and more distant, this dog who played with kittens began to growl if Bolo, who was a puppy, walked by. By the time the vet found the tumor it was too far gone and I had to let our boy go.

Know you are not alone in your pain now. Many thoughts and prayers for your family.

Run free and find Brutus at the bridge sweet Lilly, my big, sweet boy will show you the ropes.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

What a heartbreak, she is a very lovely girl. That moment at the vet when you get the bad news...can feel like being pushed down a cliff. You did the only humane and responsible thing, but no doubt it was horribly difficult. 

I'm so very sorry, the void they leave can feel bottomless. And no, she will not be forgotten, she leaves the wonderful gifts dogs give us and the wise, compassionate things they teach us. 

Remember---her illness and death did not define her, may there be days soon that you can smile, even if it's through tears, remembering a beautiful life.

Jennifer


----------



## heidis_parents (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks guys for the replies. There's not a day that goes by that we don't think of her. Our hearts still hurt. She was a loving dog, but when she became sick she got very aggressive and we figured something was not right.

She's resting now out by her favorite big pecan tree in the back yard. Still hard to go back there, but we go visit her quite often.

Sometimes they say losing a pet is harder than losing a human. Either way it will take sometime to heal our hearts. We still have our other fur kids to love as we did Lilly. 

I believe they know Lilly is gone. It's become very peaceful in the pack. When Lilly was ill there was constant fighting, aggression between them that was not present before she became sick. I know they miss her in their own ways. We all miss the loving, gentle Lilly that she is remembered for.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss. It is a tragic way to lose a dog.
RIP Lilly, run free with the many lovely companions that crossed the Bridge before you.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

I too am very sorry for your loss!! That will be one of the hardest decisions you will ever have to make. I feel you did for sure make the right one!!


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span>







I'm also sorry for your loss. Cherish your memories of Lilly.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Lilly was such a beautiful, noble looking dog. I am very sorry that this happened to her and to her family.

RIP Lilly







Run free!!


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

What a beauty. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## bnwalker (Aug 7, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace Lilly.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

So sorry for your loss. May she rest in peace.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Our hearts here feel your pain and there isn't a word that could be said to ease your loss. As we too are walking with heavy hearts tonight.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a pretty, regal-looking girl Lilly was. I'm so very sorry for your loss. Rest in peace, sweet Lilly.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh she was a beauty!! So sorry you have lost her but she had a great life with you and you gave her the ultimate gift in helping to free her from her illness. 

How is your dog that was shot by the neighbor several months ago?


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Sweet Lily, So sorry for your loss..


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry about your beautiful Lilly. As difficult as it was, you did what was in Lilly's best interest, my heart bleeds for you.








Run free Lilly!!!


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

Such a beautiful girl...I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## heidis_parents (Jul 22, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWOh she was a beauty!! So sorry you have lost her but she had a great life with you and you gave her the ultimate gift in helping to free her from her illness.
> 
> How is your dog that was shot by the neighbor several months ago?


She's made a complete recovery from the incident. All healed up and no problems with her front leg/elbow area to date. We are blessed to say the least. Thank you for the kind words about Lilly. We truly miss her. She was a great dog and protector of the pack. We've had quite the bad luck the last 6 months to say the least. Thanks again for the reply and inquiring about Heidi.


----------



## heidis_parents (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks guys for all the support and kind words. We appreciate it.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: andy_rachaelPuppy pic


My heart goes out to you, seeing her as a puppy will remind you that she can run/play again at the bridge.


----------



## heidis_parents (Jul 22, 2006)

Thank you. She was just a bit over 2 years old when we found out she was sick. She's free now. She's resting in the back yard under her favorite Pecan tree.


----------

